# [Wet Thumb Forum]-White balls on roots?



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Quick question that I actually thought of in another post. I'm sure someone here knows the answer.
I know that when I pull up crypts that have been growing for a while alot of fine white dust is released and the roots seem to have small white balls on them. I believe I know wha this is from and have seen it in terestial plants but can not remember what it is called or the exact cause. If memory serves it has something to do with the plant roots or anerobic conditions (or something)causing nutrients to bond with other nutrients and precipitate out of solution for later breakdown and use by the plant. O is it the unused elements of compounds that the plants did not want. I can't remember. I'll stop guessing now and let someone who knows tell me.

Thanks.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Quick question that I actually thought of in another post. I'm sure someone here knows the answer.
I know that when I pull up crypts that have been growing for a while alot of fine white dust is released and the roots seem to have small white balls on them. I believe I know wha this is from and have seen it in terestial plants but can not remember what it is called or the exact cause. If memory serves it has something to do with the plant roots or anerobic conditions (or something)causing nutrients to bond with other nutrients and precipitate out of solution for later breakdown and use by the plant. O is it the unused elements of compounds that the plants did not want. I can't remember. I'll stop guessing now and let someone who knows tell me.

Thanks.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## imported_SueNH (Feb 14, 2004)

Nitrogen fixing bacteria like you find in legumes?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome Sue. Thats what I was thinking of although I would liek to know for sure. Thanks!

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/dennisdietz/Aquatic%20Endeavors.html


----------



## imported_SueNH (Feb 14, 2004)

I know nearly nothing about aquatic plants but with land plants I can help a bit.
When New England finally thaws out and warms up rip up some clover. You should see the nodules of N fixing bacteria on the roots. They don't just fall off. You need to pull them off or let the plant start drying out. 
I can't for the life of me imagine that an aquatic or bog plant would develop this tactic. Usually they can get ample food from the water and mulm on the bottom. Possible though.


----------

